# Alden Barrie vs. Truebalance: Width



## Stewboy (Jun 13, 2013)

I know the Alden Barrie & Truebalance comparison is a popular topic here. For what it's worth, I've gone down a half size from my normal shoe size (from 11 to 10.5) on a Barrie-lasted Alden wingtip boot, and on a Truebalance-lasted Kudu Indy boot. In both cases, the 10.5s feel perfect in the length department. 

But what about width? I've got a C/E width in both the wingtip and kudu Indy boot: the Barrie wingtips are snug in medium thickness socks, and the Truebalance Kudu-Indys are plenty roomy with thick--Darntough merino mountaineers--socks. My sense, then, is that the Truebalance E width is the rough equivalent of the Barrie D width. Do any of you find that to be true? 

-Stewboy


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

No. I call them the same.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

It sounds at first like you're saying the Truebalance is wider than the Barrie:



stewboy said:


> I've got a C/E width in both the wingtip and kudu Indy boot: the Barrie wingtips are snug in medium thickness socks, and the Truebalance Kudu-Indys are plenty roomy with thick--Darntough merino mountaineers--socks.




But then you say:




stewboy said:


> Truebalance E width is the rough equivalent of the Barrie D width.




I think what you meant to say is that the truebalance D is equivalent to Barrie E.

Then again, I don't own any truebalance shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1
.....and welcome to AAAC, Stewboy!


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

My experience is similar to the OP in that I believe the Trubalance last is generally narrower than the Barrie - particularly through the instep and heel. I think they're roughly equivalent in length though, with the Barrie maybe being a hair larger. But, of course, your milage may vary as I comfortably wear my better fitting 12.5 B Indy's alongside my still-slightly-roomy 11.5 D Longwings.


----------



## Stewboy (Jun 13, 2013)

Tilton is right: I meant to say that the Truebalance E is wider than the Barrie E. But I keep seeing, here and elsewhere on the web, people saying that they're the same, or--echoing hsc89--that the Barrie is wider. Is it possible that it varies according to the style of the shoe? I ask, b/c there's no question that the Truebalance Kudu Indy E I have is considerably wider than the Wingtip Boot Barrie E.


----------

